
IPv6 performance [pdf] - liotier
https://ripe71.ripe.net/wp-content/uploads/presentations/39-2015-11-19-v6-performance.pdf
======
lugus35
The conclusion :

"If you can establish a connection, then IPv4 and IPv6 appear to have
comparable RTT measurements across most of the Internet. But the odds of
establishing a connection are now weighted in favour of IPv6! The IPv4 network
looks to have become a whole lot worse for connection establishment"

